

 Open HN list of Twitter users - vladocar
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ApUjBkHSxmB1dHdMdlNwX2QtbnFsa1lkNG13VUxpY0E&hl=en&authkey=CMP8kxQ#gid=0

======
vladocar
After reading this <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1941631> I decided to
to build this Open List of HN users who want to communicate on Twitter.
Everybody is welcomed, no carma points are required.

